# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 5. dio

## Mukica

ovo je nastavak topica RODA SZ Hrvatska - VZ, Ck..... 4. dio

*Clanice Udruge RODA* 
Adrijana (Čakovec) R 
Amalthea (Čakovec) R 
babyiris (Međimurje) R 
babylove (Čakovec) R 
hildegard (Varaždin) R 
kraljica85 (Varaždin) R 
mamika (Varaždin) R 
martinaP (Varaždin) R 
oka (Varaždin) R 
Poslid (Čakovec) R 
Riana (Čakovec) R
sikica (Čakovec) R 
Tamchi (Varaždin) R 


*Clanice foruma* 
albaalba (Pregrada) ČF 
brigita2 (Varaždin) ČF 
bruni (Varaždin) ČF 
danchi79 (Varaždin) ČF 
davinci (Čakovec) ČF 
desiree (Varaždin) ČF 
ela21 (Čakovec) ČF 
Elinor 
Hera (Varaždin) ČF 
Idugandz (Varaždin) ČF 
inamar(Varaždin) ČF 
jazzmama (Čakovec) ČF 
joan (Čakovec) ČF 
kukica (Varaždin) ČF 
lege (Čakovec) ČF 
linda_p (Varaždin) ČF 
Lorami (Varaždin) ČF 
Lotos (Zagorje) ČF 
mama27 (Varaždin) ČF 
mamaineven (V.Trgovišće) ČF 
mamamišić (Varaždin) ČF 
MejaiJan(Čakovec) ČF 
Mirjana S. (Sveti Križ) ČF 
nn24 (Čakovec) ČF 
Nova trudnica (Čakovec) ČF 
principessa (Međimurje) ČF 
s3ja (Varaždin) ČF 
samba (Zagorje) ČF 
škorpion (prelog) ČF 
vimmerby (Varaždin) ČF
TinnaZ (Varaždin)

----------


## Mukica

> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama

----------


## mrla

i ja bi se upisala kao ČF

----------


## Elinor

A meni fali Čakovec!  :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

samo da se upišem, da ne izgubim topik

----------


## Mukica

Cure, 

ima vas dosta na popisu (R ne racunam) i zanima me nesto. 

Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacina sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo 

Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise... 

Ili se mozete na neki drugi nacin ukljuciti u rodine aktivnosti - mozda samo skidanjem s portala i printanjem obavijesti o MŠD ili nekim drugim aktivnostima u vašem gradu...

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

eto ja se pokrenula, uplatila prvu članarinu, čekam povratni mail...
kaj treba, tu sam! 
zapravo, ionak sam stalno u dosluhu sa "SZ šeficom"   :Smile:  
ali stvarno, kol'ko mogu i kaj mogu, nema frke! 
zapravo, hoću reći da sam ja zainteresirana...

----------


## Riana

:D 

joj, članarina!  :Coffee:

----------


## Angelina_2

jel itko od vas lokalnih forumasica zna koji su podaci za e-placanje rodiljnog tecaja u varazdinskoj bolnici?

----------


## TinnaZ

bilo je negdje na vž rodilište dio 4 ili 3.

----------


## ivarica

wimmerby  :D

----------


## Amalthea

> eto ja se pokrenula, uplatila prvu članarinu


 :Klap:

----------


## hildegard

jupiiii  :D

----------


## hildegard

Drage članice i forumašice!
Svake godine Udruga Roda u SZH obilježava određene događaje.
Cilj nam je približiti javnosti naše ideje, potaknuti ih da razmisle o stvarima koje im možda uopče ne padaju na pamet.
Kroz ta događanja do nas mogu doći ljudi kojima smo inače teško dostupni (oni bez interneta…).

Bilo bi nam jako drago da nas se skupi što više i da entuzijazam i dobru volju prenesemo i na posjetitelje štandova.

*Kalendar aktivnosti u 2008. g.*:

*Čakovec*
travanj	-	Dan planeta Zemlje 
svibanj	-	pregled autosjedalica
rujan		-	Eko sajam
listopad	-	Tjedan dojenja
prosinac	-	Dan volontera 


*Varaždin*
travanj	-	Dan planeta Zemlje 
svibanj	-	Sajam zdravlja
rujan		-	pregled autosjedalica
listopad	-	Tjedan dojenja
prosinac	-	Dan volontera

U oba grada održale bi se se po dvije Male škole dojenja, jedna prije TD, druga poslije.

Također planiramo i radionice platnenih pelena koje će se održavati kontinuirano.

O točnim datumima biti ćete obaviješteni.

----------


## Angelina_2

jel moguce da pregled as bude u 2 ili 3 mjesecu?   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Nažalost, ne. Imamo točno određeni broj savjetnika, a gradova u hrvatskoj je puno i napravljena je ovakva raspodjela.

----------


## hildegard

eh kad bi bilo više savjetnika u našem kraju, mogli bi imati preglede nekoliko puta godišnje.
Ovako nam u pomoć moraju dolaziti savjetnici iz Zagreba koji su ionako prebukirani.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacina sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo 
> Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise...


 MM se želio priključiti u savjetnike za AS na ovaj način. Ali problem je kad nisi član, što si teško u toku. Bio je na edukaciji, 1 pregled u Zagrebu i 1 pregled u Čakovcu (ali se u čk nije organizirano mogao uključiti zbog manjka komunikacije kad nisi član). Tako da je problem aktivno pratiti i dogovarati se, ako nisi član.
Kad će biti sljedeći pregled u vž, i dalje je zainteresiran za uključiti se, ako će znati kome i kada se treba javiti. Obzirom da se dnevno susreće sa AS, svakojako montiranim, bilo bi korisno da zna dati pametan savjet svakodnevno kad je očito da je nešto krivo montirano ili vozač pita.

----------


## Elinor

> jel itko od vas lokalnih forumasica zna koji su podaci za e-placanje rodiljnog tecaja u varazdinskoj bolnici?


Opća bolnica Varaždin, ž.r. 2489004 - 1120003830, u poziv na broj upiši svoj JMBG.

----------


## jazzmama

Slikice su mrak, mrak, mrak   :Love:  ali je Oskarić mamin sin po crtama lica   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Slikice su mrak, mrak, mrak   ali je Oskarić mamin sin po crtama lica


  :Grin:  
Dobit ćemo packe od Mukice! Btw, Oskarić nam danas ima imendan! :D
A sad ozbiljno. Ja bi novi Rodin kalendarić, nekoliko njih čak; može li se negdje nabaviti u ČK ili VŽ?

----------


## Amalthea

Elinor, nema za 2008.

Ima topic za predbilježbe za 2009. pa ako hoćeš, zabilježi se tamo.   :Smile:

----------


## janiczsa

da se i ja upišem kak ČF

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, nema za 2008.


  :Sad:

----------


## joan

http://www.medjimurje.hr/hr/4408/mam...to-beba-treba/

----------


## zrinska

Bokić...I ja bih se upisala u ČK...zasada kao član foruma i osoba na raspolaganju za aktivnosti.

----------


## zrinska

Imam pitanje. Ne znam ga kamo strpati... Da li je moguće organizirati mini rodinu rasprodaju u čk ili vž? Hvala

----------


## Frida

Zrinska, organizacija rasprodaje je prilično kompleksna, na njoj se radi najmanje mjesec dana unaprijed, da bih ti dočarala dio citiram Ivakiku:




> Za jednu rasprodaju potrebno je 45-50 volontera tijekom tri dana. Prva dva su pripremna dana, kada robu zaprimamo od prodavatelja, oznacavamo je i sortiramo, a zatim dolazi subota i rasprodaja. Kada smo brojali volonterske sate za jednu rasprodaju dosli smo do fascinantnog broja od 500 sati, sto bi preracunato u «stvaran» novac iznosilo cca 12.500,00 kn (ako uzmete da je jedan sat cca 25 kn).


Nažalost, do sada u podružnicama nismo imali kapacitete za organizaciju rasprodaje.

----------


## mrla

Evo, cure u Domašincu se lijepo okupljaju...

A ima li kakvo okupljanje mama u ČK ili okolici?! Mi bi se rado pridružile (još dok smo na porodiljnom). Ili se čeka ljepše vrijeme, i druženja na terasama kafića?!

----------


## joan

> Evo, cure u Domašincu se lijepo okupljaju...
> 
> A ima li kakvo okupljanje mama u ČK ili okolici?! Mi bi se rado pridružile (još dok smo na porodiljnom). Ili se čeka ljepše vrijeme, i druženja na terasama kafića?!


naravno da ima.. ako zelis kontakt patronaznih sestara koje organiziraju grupe javi se na priv  :Wink:  
doduse, grupe se sastaju tek jednom mjesecno ali, naravno, mogu se i privatno formirati grupe, druzenja i prijateljstva ..  :Smile:

----------


## mrla

stvarno nisam znala za grupe za dojenje... jednom davno davno sam čula za to, no mislila sam da više nema toga...
šteta što patronažne sestre ne napomenu da to postoji, a po meni bi trebale. nije dovoljno samo doći pogledati bebu i to je to. isto je i za baby fitness za koji sam saznala slučajno... kad sam je pitala za to rekla je da mame baš i nisu zainteresirane?!  :? 

joan, hvala... poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Poslid

> Imam pitanje. Ne znam ga kamo strpati... Da li je moguće organizirati mini rodinu rasprodaju u čk ili vž? Hvala


Jedno vrijeme smo se dosta za to zapalile, ali na kraju je ispalo da zaista nemamo kapaciteta za organizaciju takvog nečeg.

Uostalom, uz MTČ-ov outlet i blizinu Madžarske, mislim da bi bio jako slab interes. Uostalom probaj samo prodati nešto od dječje opreme preko malog oglasnika u lokalnim listovima... Ja sam probala  i nikad mi se nitko nije ni javio.

Bilo je iteresa da skupimo robicu za donaciju siromašnim obiteljima, ali to stvarno nije "posao" Udruge. Zato imamo Caritas.

----------


## janiczsa

> Evo, cure u Domašincu se lijepo okupljaju...
> 
> A ima li kakvo okupljanje mama u ČK ili okolici?! Mi bi se rado pridružile (još dok smo na porodiljnom). Ili se čeka ljepše vrijeme, i druženja na terasama kafića?!


Mi smo iz centra Čakovca i išla sam na grupu  i na baby fitness. Patronažna sestra nas je zvala (bili smo čak i u novinama  :Smile:  )

Nažalost, kako sam išla radit sa šest mjeseci nisam baš puno puta bila na grupi...

----------


## Riana

> stvarno nisam znala za grupe za dojenje... jednom davno davno sam čula za to, no mislila sam da više nema toga...
> šteta što patronažne sestre ne napomenu da to postoji, a po meni bi trebale


meni je moja patronažna (Nedelišće) to napomenla i pozvala me. mislim da se sastaju jednom mjesečno. no nisam otišla.

----------


## mrla

ma, ne radi se tu samo o dojenju, nego prvenstveno o druženju sa mamama i djecom koja imaju slične interese.
imam frendicu koja ima bebu malo stariju od moje, no totalno zastarjelo razmišljanje. recimo, ne mogu s njom razgovarati o dohrani kad je njeno dijete već s 4 mjeseca bilo nadohranjivano (kašicama, sokićima...), dok sad s 9 mjeseci jede kaj i oni (masne zasoljene juhice, smokiće, keksiće i slično). dojenje želi prekinuti... možda već i je (nismo se čule tjedan-dva).
 i onda ispada da ja stalno nešt filozofiram oko svega... no svatko radi onak kak misli da je najbolje za njegovo dijete, a ak ne znaš pitaš...ovo je malo OT... sorry, morala sam  navesti primjer

----------


## janiczsa

I mene gledaju ko čudaka kaj sam čekala 6 mjeseci s dohranom, a sad me pitaju 'pa kolko dugo buš dojila? Kaj nebuš imala problema s odvikavanjem?'

Već mi je stvarno naporno objašnjavati zakaj smoki nije dobar za klince!!!

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam imala jako dobro iskustvo s tim grupama i išla sam na njih sa svo troje djece. Treći put sam odlazila isklučivo da bih ja drugima pomogla savjetima. Mislim da je to važno. I nikad mi nije bilo teško i po 50-ti put objašnjavati zašto djetetu ne treba ništa osim majčinog mlijeka do 6 mjeseci starosti. 
Patronažna je obično uvijek imala jednu temu za obraditi a zatim je razgovor prepuštala isključivo mamama i obično bi brzo i otišla.

----------


## mamaanita

Dajte i mene upišite na onaj popis s vrha stranice..

----------


## hildegard

Rode će održati sastanak  *04.04.2008 u igraonici BIBO u Zagrebačkoj 10, Varaždin*. To je stara VAMA kod Turista, sada je tamo Konzum i ostalo. Gore na zadnjem katu je veeeeelika igraonica. Upad 20 kn po djetetu. A mi možemo popiti kavu i odraditi sastanak.

Pozvane su sve Rode i forumašice.

----------


## mama27

A, u koliko sati?    :Smile:

----------


## Riana

u pola 6

----------


## vimmerby

:D 
vidimo se!

----------


## Henrietta

Pozdravljam vas i   :Embarassed:  zašto prije nisam skužila da na rodi postoji podforum SZ Hrvatske. Imam sina koji će imati 3 godine u 6. mjesecu, živim u VŽ, radim u V. Gorici. Vrlo rado bi se priključila aktivnostima, u nedjelju smo u Daruvaru tako da ne vjerujem da ću se vratiti do pola 6 kada je okupljanje.

Pozdrav,
H.

----------


## Poslid

nije nedjelja, nego petak(sutra)

----------


## martinaP

Možda dođem sutra, ako MM-u ne uleti kakva obaveza na poslu (na bolovanju sam zbog A. pa ne radim).

----------


## hildegard

za sad nas se skupilo 8.
Nadam se da će doći i oni koji se za sada dvoume ili kaj već

 :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

> Možda dođem sutra, ako MM-u ne uleti kakva obaveza na poslu (na bolovanju sam zbog A. pa ne radim).


 :D  baš sam si mislila dal buš došla. 
ali nikak da pošaljem sms i pitam...   :Embarassed:

----------


## sbuczkow

bok varazdinke!  :Kiss: 
Imam jedno pitanjce vezano za vas grad.  :Smile:  MM ide poslom u VZ i kako ce imati nesto slobodnog vremena htio bi malo prosetati po prirodi pa ga zanima moze li lako bez auta doci do dravskog setalista, neke sume, parka?... Neke preporuke?  :Smile:

----------


## hildegard

hm... jedino što mi pada na pamet je vodoskok i park iza HNKa. A i cijeli centar je dobar za šetnju.
Drava je malčice predaleko za pehaka.

----------


## penelope

i mi smo tu :D

----------


## hildegard

cure (i dečko  :Razz:  ) baš vam se veselim

----------


## sbuczkow

> hm... jedino što mi pada na pamet je vodoskok i park iza HNKa.


 :Smile:  to ce mu bar biti blizu jer tamo imaju predstavu.  :Wink: 



> A i cijeli centar je dobar za šetnju.
> Drava je malčice predaleko za pehaka.


MIslim da je centar obisao vec zadnji put. A neki bus za dravu? Taxi?...
I, hvala ti puno!  :Kiss:

----------


## hildegard

ima gradski bus koji stoji jako blizu kazališta. Ali nisam se nikad vozila njime pa nemam pojima koji ide kamo, a ima i taxi.
Nema na čemu, samo nek se lijepo provede.

----------


## sbuczkow

hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

a ako ti/mu/vam, ovo ne zvuči morbidno, može prošetati i po groblju!   :Smile:

----------


## jazzmama

Samo da vas sve puuuno pozdravim, nisam se dugo javljala   :Heart:  




Elinor, spasila si me za veceru - kruh je mrak i mljac - gimme me more!

----------


## jazzmama

(ups "me" viška   :Grin:  )

----------


## sbuczkow

> a ako ti/mu/vam, ovo ne zvuči morbidno, može prošetati i po groblju!


  :Grin:   vjerojatno bi mu se mogla svidjeti ideja. tnx  :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> Samo da vas sve puuuno pozdravim, nisam se dugo javljala


  :Heart:  
Obožavam tvoj produgodojeći avatar!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Amalthea

Da podignem topic malo 




> Udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Čakovcu koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.
> 
> Pregled će se održati u subotu 17. svibnja 2008. od 10 do 13 sati na parkiralištu Kauflanda.

----------


## picik

> Rode će održati sastanak  *04.04.2008 u igraonici BIBO u Zagrebačkoj 10, Varaždin*. To je stara VAMA kod Turista, sada je tamo Konzum i ostalo. Gore na zadnjem katu je veeeeelika igraonica. Upad 20 kn po djetetu. A mi možemo popiti kavu i odraditi sastanak.
> 
> Pozvane su sve Rode i forumašice.



a ja radim prek puta igraonice... smrc, da sam znala bi vas malo pogledala.. budem sad cesce pogledavala dogadanja pa vam se mozda i pridruzim   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Ah, spavate nešto. Ajd virnite na ovaj topic 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62749

i pomozite   :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Cure, ko je danas ujutro bio u Varaždinu na placu?

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam stigla jučer do kraja napisati. Vidjela sam ujutro na placu mlađu žensku s kratkom smeđom kosom u rodinoj majici pa sam si mislila da je to sigurno netko s foruma, ali me bilo sram pitati.

----------


## Elinor

A ja sam vidjela mamu s naramčastom maramom u Čakovcu u Mercatoru, i isto me bilo sram pitati!  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Mislim da je ova cura imala narančastu majicu i bež hlače, i smeđu kratku kosu

----------


## Poslid

> Mislim da je ova cura imala narančastu majicu i bež hlače, i smeđu kratku kosu


Mogla bi biti Hidegard.

----------


## s3ja

> Rode će održati sastanak  *04.04.2008 u igraonici BIBO u Zagrebačkoj 10, Varaždin*. To je stara VAMA kod Turista, sada je tamo Konzum i ostalo. Gore na zadnjem katu je veeeeelika igraonica. Upad 20 kn po djetetu. A mi možemo popiti kavu i odraditi sastanak.
> 
> Pozvane su sve Rode i forumašice.



Eh, kak sam samo brza i u toku!!  :Laughing:  

Zanima me, da li će se tako nešto ponoviti? Imate li tako nešto u planu?
Da li će biti kakav sastanak Roda prije ovih aktivnosti koje se planiraju u listopadu i prosincu?  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

zadnji vikend u kolovozu - spancirfest, mislim petak i subota, javit ce se cure

----------


## Poslid

22. i 23.08. na Špancirfestu. Ja ne znam gdje, ali mislim da ti neće biti problem potražiti  :Wink:

----------


## s3ja

Ak sam dobro skužila, to bu nekakav štand na Španciru?
Ak je tak, onda bum Vas sigurno našla! :D

----------


## Angelina_2

jel netko za kavicu 23.8 ujutro? Idemo na spancir da vidimo rode pa ono....usput  :Grin:   :Coffee:   :Yes:

----------


## s3ja

i kavica i dvije
može i medica, ako se rode smjeste negdje u blizini onih štandova s finom papicom i finim napicima za degustiranje  :Laughing:  

ma vidimo seeee :D ee

----------


## vimmerby

majko mila, jesam brza zadnjih mjeseci!!!

no, i cure, gdi ste se pogubile dotične subote ujutro?
opčinila vas medica i ostale finese pa niste Rodin krasan štand našle?   :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam bila! ja sam bila! ja sam bila!

mislila da ce biti majca za odrasle a ono samo za cvrcke   :Sad:

----------


## s3ja

i ja bila
malo popričala s c8urom jednom (ne pitah za ime)
i kupila "ja sam malo sunce" - shirt

majce su fenomenaaalneeeee

svaka čast rodinim dizajnerima  :Wink:

----------


## lebri

patronaznoj sestri da me uputi na sastanak rodinih clanica u cakovcu... moze li mi neko pomoci oko toga. jednostavno da navedete datum kada se sljedeci put sastajete??? i gdje??

----------


## Poslid

Mi ti se uopće ne sastajemo  :Embarassed:  
Sve odradimo preko telefona i neta (govorim za članice Udruge), samo štandiramo uživo.

Trebao bi biti štand povodom tjedna dojenaj u Čakovcu, ali to ću još javiti.

----------


## Poslid

A što se tiče sastanaka grupa za potporu dojenja (što organiziraju patronažne sestre) to će ti patronažna reći nakon poroda.

----------


## Layla

Molim da mi se na PP javi netko tko živi u Varaždinu, trebam jednu informaciju  :Smile:   hvala!

----------


## s3ja

Poslala sam jučer Pristupnicu! :D  (Doduše već drugi put, jednom već u kolovozu 2008. no nikakav odgovor nisam dobila...)
 veselim se, jer bih se stvarno htjlea uključiti aktivnije, u skladu sa svojim vremenskim mogućnostima...

Zanima me ova edukacija za as. Održava se samo u Zagrebu? I kolko traje?

I zanimaju me ovi kalendari koje je neko spominjal prije...za 2009.
Di se mogu naći?

I majce za odrasle i platnene vrećice...

??

----------


## Poslid

s3ja  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Amalthea

> Zanima me ova edukacija za as. Održava se samo u Zagrebu? I kolko traje?


Zasad je tebi najbliži Zagreb. Međutim, možeš već prije službene edukacije sudjelovati na pregledima AS i "šegrtovati".
Ajd se javi Tweety na pp za autosjedalice




> I zanimaju me ovi kalendari koje je neko spominjal prije...za 2009.
> Di se mogu naći?


Nažalost, ovi se kalendari nisu tiskali za 2009. tak da ih nema  :Sad: 




> I majce za odrasle i platnene vrećice...


Rodino gnijezdo.   :Smile:

----------


## s3ja

Rodino gnijezdo?

To znači u Zagrebu, u sjedištu udruge?

----------


## Amalthea

Da.

----------


## principessa

pozdrav svima, jel ima možda neki pregled as u čakovcu uskoro,
mislim, uvjerena sam da je dobro postavljena as, no voljela bih potvrdu....
ma drugačije ni ne može biti, no ipak, samo pitam.  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Imat ćemo radionicu o platnenim pelenama u Varaždinu 20.02.
Još će biti detaljnije obavijest, ovo je samo da si zabilježite.

----------


## Poslid

U petak, 20.veljače, s početkom u 17:00 sati, u prostorijama Društva Naša djeca, Ulica kralja P. Krešimira IV.15/1 u Varaždinu održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona  099 411 6021  

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju.

----------


## Poslid

Nadopuna: sve nase proizvode odsad mozete kupiti u webshopu na adresi :www.roda.hr/webshop

----------


## Poslid

Ovja petak!

----------


## s3ja

Hm, mi smo pri kraju s pelenama, S prvim toplim zrakama sunca krećemo s odvikavanjem, tak da mislim da ova radionica nije za mene... a baš me zanima kakva je zainteresiranost za radionicu..velika? i, bi li se ipak našlo nešto korisno  i za nas?

----------


## Poslid

podižem

----------


## mrla

Sad čitam u lokalnom listu da je bio pregled autosjedalica 07.03. u ČK. Uopće to nisam znala. Baš mi je žao što nismo bili   :Sad:

----------


## Poslid

Sljedeći će biti u svibnju.

Inače, bila je i najava u lokalnom listu.

----------


## Amalthea

> Sad čitam u lokalnom listu da je bio pregled autosjedalica 07.03. u ČK.


Gdje?

Imam i Međimurske Novine i Međimurje i nigdje nisam vidjela   :Embarassed:

----------


## zrinska

Ni ja nisam vidjela najavu...Baš šteta...vidimo se drugi put :Smile:

----------


## mrla

> mrla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad čitam u lokalnom listu da je bio pregled autosjedalica 07.03. u ČK.
> 
> 
> Gdje?
> 
> Imam i Međimurske Novine i Međimurje i nigdje nisam vidjela


Međimurske novine, str. 6

----------


## Amalthea

To valjda onda u prošlom broju, gdje je išla najava, u novom nema.
Bit će valjda izvještaj u sljedećem.

mrla, inače je to bila zapravo akcija MUP-a, mi smo se samo pridružili kao suradnici pa usput nešto i pregledali.

RODINA akcija pregleda sjedalica bit će u svibnju.   :Smile:

----------


## principessa

ni mi nismo znali, sad smo pročitali u novinama...  :Sad:  
ali veselimo se svibnju!  :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Povodom Dana planete Zemlje u Čakovcu na Franjevačkom trgu *25.04. (subota)* od 9 do 13 sati biti će postavljen štand sa našim letcima, brošurama i proizvodima. 

Dana* 29.04. (srijeda)* s početkom u 17 sati u prostorima ATC Čakovec (Stari hrast, 1. kat) održat ćemo radionicu o platnenim pelenama. 

Dođite nas posjetiti i upoznati, popričati s nama i saznati možda nešto novo.

----------


## s3ja

Vidimo se!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bipsić

mi smo bili!!  :D 

nadam se da bum i u srijedu mogla doći na radionicu, baš me zanimaju te platnene...

----------


## alec

bili i mi  :D !
samo sam zaboravila pitati da li se za radionicu treba prethodno najaviti   :Embarassed:  .
upravo je pao dogovor da kupujemo platnene  :D  :D .

----------


## hildegard

pa dobro zakaj tam na štandu ne skačete kao ovdje?
Tak da znamo s kime imamo posla.
Ne ponovilo se.
Znate kaj vam je raditi kad dođete na radionicu.

----------


## mrla

i mi smo bili!
pak smo si pribavili nove pelenice!!! nije da nam baš jako trebaju (kad uskoro krećemo na odvikavanje), ali neodoljive su... i to je jedina stvar kod koje me muž grdo ne gleda kad kupujem   :Razz: 

hildegard, drugi put ćemo skakutati!   :Wink:   Na pregledu autosjedalica... (jer to je sljedeće događanje, pretpostavljam)

----------


## hildegard

super vidimo se tamo pa ću i ja skakutati  :D

----------


## Bipsić

> pa dobro zakaj tam na štandu ne skačete kao ovdje?
> Tak da znamo s kime imamo posla..


ja sam i tam skakala   :Razz:

----------


## alec

> hildegard prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa dobro zakaj tam na štandu ne skačete kao ovdje?
> Tak da znamo s kime imamo posla..
> 
> 
> ja sam i tam skakala


skakala bi ja, ali mi veliki trbuh ne dozvoljava   :Grin:  .
*hildegard* - jesam li možda tebe izgnjavila s pitanjima oko vž rodilišta i poroda   :Embarassed:  ?

----------


## hildegard

*hildegard* - jesam li možda tebe izgnjavila s pitanjima oko vž rodilišta i poroda   :Embarassed:  ?[/quote]

nisi me izgnjavila   :Smile:

----------


## s3ja

:D Ja jesam skakutala, i to puno! 
Al nažalost, više sve okolo po trgu, pa u crkvu, pa van crkve, pa do dućana, pa...nego oko štanda...  :Grin:  
Vidim ja, sljedeći put bum morala dojti bez mališana, tak da se onda malo više mogu posvetiti rodama i njihovim proizvodima...

Al, cure, stigla sam primjetiti da ste bile vrijedne, dobre, vesele, pristupačne i - lijepe ... zato ste valjda i imale tak veliku posjetu!!

A i Čakovec je lijepi gradić, baš mi se dopal!

----------


## hildegard

Sanja ništ se  ti ne sekiraj, kad nas ima dosta onda su klinci jako dobrodošli.

----------


## s3ja

Ajd, sva sreća da vas/nas je bilo dosta, jer interes je stvarno bil veliki!

I zaboravila sam još reći da je uz
lijepe Rode,   :Wink:  
lijep Čakovec i
štand bil lijepi šareni, pravi proljetni!

----------


## zrinska

Pohvale za štand, ponudu, smješak na licu, dobre upute....

Vidimo se na autosjedalicama :Smile: ))

----------


## Poslid

Za radionicu se ne trebate najaviti. Samo se pojavite :D

----------


## Poslid

Danas -  29.04. (srijeda) s početkom u 17 sati u prostorima ATC Čakovec (Stari hrast, 1. kat) održat ćemo radionicu o platnenim pelenama. 

Dođite!

----------


## Bipsić

bila na radionici (baš je bilo poučno) i odluka je pala:
KUPUJEM!!!

hildegard, imaš pp

e da mi je neko prije 2 godine rekel da bum kupovala platnene, rekla bi mu da nije normalan

----------


## Poslid

Bipsić  :D 

Žao mi je što je bilo tako malo zainteresiranih, jer se meni radionica činila odlična (al dobro, ja sam subjektivna   :Grin:  )

----------


## mrla

bipsić, bravo! nećeš požaliti!

----------


## Bipsić

i meni je bilo odlično, a ja nisam subjektivna   :Smile:  
žao mi je kaj sam morala prije otići pa nisam stigla još malo sve popipati i udaviti vas s još kojim pitanjem...

navečer sam išla malo čitati o tome i iskreno, za neke stvari nisam ni razmišljala da bi mogle biti problem... ali to bum rješavala u hodu i prebacila se na topic o tome...

----------


## zrinska

Bokić...U listu Međimurje lijep članak o aktivnostima Rode..Mali, ali slatki :Smile: ))

----------


## Poslid

Malo kasne radi izbora   :Grin:  , al dobro.

----------


## joan

> Bokić...U listu Međimurje lijep članak o aktivnostima Rode..Mali, ali slatki))


ako mislis na ovo: http://www.medjimurje.hr/hr/10371/ma...djecje-zivote/
pa i nije to bas aktivnost Roda nego HUGPD http://www.hugpd.hr/ (naravno, s istim težnjama u dojenju  :Wink: )

----------


## V&NMama

Ja bi pitala moje susjede Varaždinke jel se mogu negdje u VŽ-u kupiti platenen pelene? Čini mi se da sam čula da se šivaju u VŽ-u  :? ?

----------


## Elinor

> Ja bi pitala moje susjede Varaždinke jel se mogu negdje u VŽ-u kupiti platenen pelene? Čini mi se da sam čula da se šivaju u VŽ-u  :? ?


Rodine puse se šiju u Varaždinu. 
http://roda.hr/v2/index.php?option=c...5027&Itemid=26

----------


## ivarica

sivaju se u varazdinu, ali prodaju se iskljucivo u rodi

----------


## hildegard

Drage zagorke, međimurke i dotepenke!

03.10.2009 u Varaždinu obilježavamo Tjedan dojenja.
S obziroma da nas je ionako premalo, još k tome neki od onih koji bi rado volontirali baš toga dana ne mogu, pozivam sve forumašice (skoro sam napisala domoljube) i one koje podupiru rodin rad da nam se pridruže.
Štandiranje će se odžati od 10 - 13 sati na relaciji VAMA- Dućanska (kod drvoreda).

Na žalost ne mogu napisati "veselim se što ću vas vidjeti" jer sam od onih koje ne mogu doći   :Sad:  .

Molim vas da svoj dolazak ovdje prijavite.

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam tamo od - do  :D

----------


## s3ja

I ja!
Svima ostalima - dobrodošlicu želim! :D

----------


## Adrijana

Ja ću vas doći pogledati   :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Jupiii :D Dođemo i mi...može isto tako od 10 do 13
 :Love:

----------


## Angelina_2

ja ne kuzim...
dodjemo i budemo tamo ili kaj?

----------


## Lutonjica

dođeš na štand i pomažeš što treba, od prodaje rodinih proizvoda do dijeljenja letaka i odgovaranja na upite prolaznika   :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

a upita bude?

----------


## Lutonjica

nisam nikad štandirala i varaždinu, ali u zagrebu se jako puno napričamo s ljudima

----------


## hildegard

u Varaždinu je uglavnom ludnica.
Dolaze ljudi koji o rodi znaju nešto i oni koji znaju ništa.
Često dolaze mame s poteškoćama u dojenju, kako ja nisam savjetnica za dojenje ne pričam puno o tome nego ih uputim na rodin sos telefon i podijelim brošure.

I stvarno uvijek bude zanimljivo

----------


## Angelina_2

ja bum probala doci iako neznam kako bi to bilo izvedivo s lukom....?!

----------


## hildegard

neizvedivo je kad su na štandu dvije cure i obje s djecom.
Inače ako nas je više, dapače, djeca su obavezna   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Ja ću biti bez djece, mislim da s3ja isto.

----------


## s3ja

Je, i ja solo. Prošli put kad sam bila s malim, bili smo više dalje nego u blizini štanda  :Grin:  

Nas dvije bumo radile, a ostali slobodno dođu s djecom, ak bu lepi dan, složimo dječji kutić---  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Poslid

Baš se veselim :D

----------


## s3ja

Bilo je lijepo i zanimljivo.
Hvala SunčicaVŽ kaj si nam se pridružila i kaj smo te iskoristili za informacije iz prve ruke.   :Kiss:  Nema veće vjerodostojnosti od majke koja dođe s troje djece, od kojih je  jedna bebica i zna sve o platnenim pelenama, nošenju itd...

nadam se da ste svi koji ste nas posjetili bili zadovoljni!
 :Smile:

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Cure, pogledajte temu http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/539...nenim-pelenama

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Drage moje,

potaknuta osobnim iskustvom i svim mogućim problemima oko MPO postupka, odlučila sam se za akciju. Puno je parova koji imaju problema s neplodnošću, a uz te probleme bore se i s neinformiranošću, nerazumijevanjem, osudom okoline ili jednostavno trebaju podršku parova koji imaju slične probleme.
Zato pokrećem inicijativu - osnivam Grupu za potporu neplodnim parovima na području sjeverozapadne Hrvatske. Danas sam zvala Rodu, sutra zovem Županiju i OCVŽ, a uskoro vas sve, vjerujem, zovem na prvi sastanak Grupe za potporu neplodnim parovima čiji je cilj biti izvor informacija i podrška neplodnim parovima u SZ HR.
Gdje, kako i kada, nadam se da ću vam moći javiti kroz par dana.

Do onda, svima VELIKI AKTIVNI pozdrav.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Dragi moji,

jučer sam dobila potvrdu za prostor, pa Vas sve zainteresirane zovem na prvi sastanak Grupe za potporu neplodnim parovima u Čakovcu, 01.07.2010. u prostoru udruge Autonimni centar - ACT, Novakova 38, Čakovec (kompleks Stari hrast - bivša tvornica namještaja - mapa na http://actnow.hr/kontakt/). 
Na prvom okupljanju će nam se pridružiti dr. Lidija Bijelić, pročelnica za zdravstvo, socijalnu zaštitu i nacionalne manjine Međimurske županije (inače Varaždinka) koja i sama ima dijete iz MPO postupka i maksimalno podržava sve akcije koje poduzmamo ili ćemo poduzeti kao pomoć neplodnim parovima.
Sastanak je neformalan - više kao "kavica" i cilj je prvenstveno čuti što svima koji trebaju pomoć medicine za ostvarivanje trudnoće kako si međusobno možemo pomoći i kakve nam aktivnosti trebaju.
Molim sve one koje žele sudjelovati da mi se jave na mail: varopo@gmail.com
ili na mob 091 455 8895 (Vanja).

Do prvog susreta uživo VELIKI AKTIVNI POZDRAV!
V.  :Yes:

----------


## hildegard

*Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u Varaždinu*

U srijedu *21. srpnja 2010.* s početkom u 18 sati, *u* *Kratkoj ulici broj 1*, 2. kat (zgrada pokraj elektre, bivša zgrada Županije) u Varaždinu će se održati besplatna radionica o platnenim pelenama.
  Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
  Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!
  Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu www.roda.hr/webshop.
  Za više informacija nazovite 091 22 77 244.

----------


## Poslid

Samo da kratko najavim da će u rujnu startati novi ciklus radionica za trudnice.

Detaljnije obavijesti kad uskladimo raspored  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

*Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće                                      * 

                                      Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da* u Čakovcu s radom započinje druga grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice*. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 25.prosinca 2010. i 25.veljače 2011.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
*Radionice će se održavati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat*.
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije *do 12.rujna, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907 
*________________________________________
*Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:*
*18.09.* - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
*02.10.* - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
*16.10.* - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
*30.10.* - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
*13.11.* - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
*27.11.* - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
*11.12.* - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
*12.03.* - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je *od 17 do 19.30 sati.
*Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
*Radionice su besplatne!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## mrla

Da li će uskoro biti radionica o platnenim pelenama u ČK ili VŽ? 
Naime, šogorica mi je zainteresirana za kupnju platnenih pelena, i iako smo mi već po drugi puta platnenopelenaši, ja bi ipak da joj to još netko prezentira osim mene i MM. Jadna sva je zbunjena jer ne zna koje pelene kupiti, i rado bi opipala sve te Rodine pelene. Pošto su naše Rodine puse stare malo više od 3 godine, to nije za usporedbu s ovim novima. Nama je bio olakšan posao kad smo kupovali pelene jer smo našli samo Rodine i Kamarisove, s time da smo Rodinih u to vrijeme uspjeli kupiti samo 6 komada jer ih nije više bilo za kupiti (kasnije smo nadopunili kolekciju  :Wink: ). A sad na tržištu ima toliko modela...

----------


## hildegard

Nije problem održati radionicu samo bi nam trebala barem tri sigurna polaznika.
Ako uloviš još nekog zainteresiranog javi se, ili ako ulovimo mi na vrijeme ćemo staviti obavijest.
 :Smile:

----------


## mrla

:Heart:  Hildegard, hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## mrla

ajmo cure, ima li zainteresiranih za platnene pelene?! da se skupe bar 3 i održi radionica...

----------


## sikica

ja sam..i nudim svoj poluslužbeni prostor ako treba...tada sam sigurna da ću doći  :Smile: ..
hild...imam šest tvojih od pred tri godine..tridesetak tanjinih od H. za koje ne znam da li bi se dale kaj doraditi..i definitivno mi treba još...+ gačice jer imam samo dvoje vel. 0..a a para nemam na pretek pa bi mi bilo super dobiti savjet u što mi je najpametnije uložiti..a i susjeda mi je trudnica  :Smile: ..

----------


## hildegard

ej sikica, tebe sam očekivala na zadnjoj radionici  :Razz: .
Hvala za prostor, imamo ga u starom Hrastu.

----------


## sikica

:Smile:  ja sam ti kao ono..."obečanje ludom radovanje"...vidiš da ovaj put nudim prostor samo da bum ziher da dolazim..jer kad se poslože sve naše želje i obveze uvijek nekaj zvisi...
inače..ja tražim nekog tko mi može za vrijeme kafenisanja u ČK ili VŽ dati konkretne upute za nošenje u slingu...ne ide mi baš...prošlo nosila u marami a sad sam dobila sling na posudbu pa bih htjela probat jer mi je brzina sve bitnija i bitnija  :Smile:

----------


## s3ja

Obavijest za sve s područja naše SZ podružnice!
Povodom Međunarodnog dana prava djeteta,  Udruga Roda organizira radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu koja je dio projekta Ne! po guzi. Radionica će se održati *u petak, 19. studenog 2010. g. u 17 sati u Čakovcu, Stari Hrast, dvorana ACT-a*.
Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 min.

----------


## Poslid

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64102-S...91#post1842991

Sjam rabljene odjeće i opreme za djecu  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64102-S...91#post1842991

Ponovno, Sajam rabljene odjeće i opreme za djecu u Nedelišću  :Smile:

----------


## Franka 35

Sve pohvale za jučerašnji sajam u Nedelišću, prvi puta smo bili i ostali oduševljeni!  :Smile:  Cd-i, brošure sa infom prevažnim za skorašnje roditelje - sjedi 5!  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite u* Varaždin*  pogledati dokumentarac "*Sloboda porodu"
*čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećem mjestu:
*CineStar Varaždin,  Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati*.

Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram   rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog  osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## Poslid

U *subotu 29.9.2012. u Čakovcu i Varaždinu* organizirati ćemo štandove povodom Tjedna dojenja 2012.

Čakovec, Trg Republike, 9:00-12:00 
Varaždin, Trg Slobode, 9:00-12:00 

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku

----------


## Poslid

U nedjelju smo u Nedelišću  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64102-S...e-%C4%8Cakovec

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina Mala škola dojenja u Čakovcu*
U subotu, *26.10.2013. u Čakovcu*, u prostoru udruge ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, 1.kat, održat će se Rodina radionica Mala škola dojenja. 
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a namijenjena je svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, radnim danom od 10-18 h na tel.  *098 620 463.* 
Početak radionice je u 18 sati, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 30 minuta (uključena pauza).
Radionica je besplatna, veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## Xena13

Da li ima u planu neka nova radionica u Čakovcu?

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu*

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *25.1.2014. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 24.1.2014., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* (ime i prezime, očekivani datum poroda i dolazi li s vama partner/ica za porod)

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru *dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica*.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 16:30 do 20:00 sati (s pauzama).*
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

- spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
- Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
- Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
- Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
- Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

